# Algae on plants



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

How do you get rid of Algae on plants??
I have recently noticed Algae on most of my Plants, it's the fuzzy type that kinda grows on the edges of the plants,also it seems that my plants are starting to yellow a bit and die off I trim back esp my onion plants there real tall and they float at the top, should i trim them down further??

Once a week I add Flourish, also I've been bringing my GH/KH up slowly trying to get to around 6%, it's in my 40g community.
Any Adive would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

reduce your light.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

So instead of 12 hr's a day maybe down to 8hr's??
I have a 3 tube fixture, 3 footers Aqua Glo's 30watt's each.
Remove one tube maybe also??


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I would try reducing light period or adding a break in the light period. I have my lights on for 4 hours then off for 3 then on for 4 hours. I still get algae issues, I haven't found a good recipe for my tank. reducing light def helps. Do you have CO2?


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Co2 no i do not have that I'm a little new to the live plants and I've thought about it, not sure if I should??? is there a benefit to it??
I'm going to do the 4 hr's on and try that also..


----------

